# Resetting idle memory 1997 U13 Altima



## EVnissan (May 21, 2015)

I just put on a new TPS to cure a po120, and set it to the idle switch. It is correctly adjusted so that the switch loses contact with the .014 feeler, but makes contact at .010. The instructions that I used to install this say to reset the idle memory at this point, but with software that I am not familiar with. The check engine light stays off now, but it idles around 775 when warmed up. Does anybody know of a way to reset the idle memory without having to pay up at a shop? Thanks.


----------



## EVnissan (May 21, 2015)

Just in case anybody ever comes across this question in the future, my idle eventually settled over the next week to 815, and I have had about 10,000 miles of trouble free miles since I changed the tps sensor. Never did have the idle memory reset by anybody with the oem scanner.


----------

